

Show HN: Test Drive The RubyMotion Console From Your Browser - fpotter
https://www.pieceable.com/rubymotion-console

======
adriand
That is just ridiculously awesome. How on earth does this work?

~~~
fpotter
Glad you like it! We spent all weekend hacking away on this - really excited
to show it to everyone.

Behind the scenes we're running iOS apps on Macs and streaming the screen to
you - sort of like a remote-desktop connection into a running app. We've built
up a bunch of infrastructure to do that for our main product.

To make the RubyMotion REPL magic happen, we looked at the how RubyMotion
launcher worked. RubyMotion apps expose the REPL over a UNIX socket, and you
can write expressions and read results from there. So, we connect into that.

If anyone is curious, here's a DTrace script for peeking at the traffic going
over the RubyMotion REPL socket: <https://gist.github.com/2624774>

~~~
robotmay
Well talk about an excellent way to show off your platform. It's really
smooth, nice work.

------
micheljansen
This is actually really cool for other things than RubyMotion. The biggest
drawback of having to pay for frameworks and development toolkits is that you
cannot easily test drive them (the reason I am a fan of the free-for-personal
GPL/BSD + commercial license model). This potentially takes away some of those
concerns.

------
RegEx
Students of HN - Looks like RubyMotion has a student discount! [0]

> I am a large company or a student. Do you offer site licenses or educational
> discounts? Yes. Contact us and we can work something out.

[0]: <http://www.rubymotion.com/support/>

~~~
octopus
Yep, I have a friend that has send them an email (using his uni email address)
for a few days now. Apparently no answer ... Hope they are gona improve the
feedback.

On the other hand on RubyMotion Google's group you can get an answer directly
from Laurent Sansonetti if you have questions.

~~~
cmelbye
I've had the same experience with emailing about the education discount. Has
anyone heard back yet?

~~~
diemer
Oh, news on this actually. They just posted this on their blog about a half
hour ago:

Educational Licenses

We have had many inquiries for educational licenses. We are extremely excited
that students are being drawn to RubyMotion.

"If you sent us a request for an educational license, please accept our
apologies for the late response. We will start contacting you early next week.
Your emails have not been lost!"

~~~
cmelbye
Ah, that sounds great, thanks for the info!

------
rjsamson
Very cool! What a great way to show off the RubyMotion REPL. Maybe this will
encourage some folks to buy a license who were on the fence about it.

------
gfodor
whoa this is a hell of a demo. hats off!

------
jjohn
awesome !!!

------
jQueryIsAwesome
HTML5 comes to your mind? Nope, just good old Flash for the news feed and HTML
tables for the console.

